

Google Contacts Beta - Garbage
http://www.google.com/contacts

======
lehmannro
I'm genuinely interested: is there anything I don't spot or which is not yet
rolled out to my account about Google Contacts? If I remember correctly it is
a standalone site for quite some time now.
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/09/google-
contacts.htm...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/09/google-
contacts.html)

------
GiraffeNecktie
How the heck did my dog's name wind up in my contact list? Apparently this was
from tagging pictures in Picasa and now if I try to delete anything from
Google Contacts it warns me that they'll also be deleted from Picasa etc.
Geez, maybe I want my dog tagged in Picasa but I don't necessarily need to
keep her in my contact list. I can't remember the last time I phoned her or
sent her an email.

------
mikemol
Who is Beta?

But, seriously, isn't this just an export of the functionality (and interface,
even!) that's been in GMail for ages?

------
fondue
Dear Google,

Enable sorting by last name or else this is a complete failure.

Love, Fondue

